# Champions



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Well Done to Man U. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] The league table doesn't lie.

Whatever people say about them, you've gotta admire their sheer determination.

Arsenal are still a class act, but with one or two major signings this summer United are going to be even stronger next year.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Top team ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Moley


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

I couldn't disagree with you more, the best team doesn't always win. Watch out the champions league next year

Alex ferguson is the biggest bully in the sport.
Remember Arsenal have only ever spent 11 million on a single player united have blows millions on rubbish players. Diego forlan and Veron for example.

Watch out for the gooners next season.

How many united fans have ever been to Old Trafford?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> How many united fans have ever been to Old Trafford?


Erm, at a rough count around 67,500 per match.

But then you could've looked that up.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Alex ferguson is the biggest bully in the sport.


And your point is?

Arsene Wenger is a cast-iron kiddy fiddler, doesn't mean he can't manage Arsenal to titles. Â Just not this year.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Remember Arsenal have only ever spent 11 million on a single player united have blows millions on rubbish players. Diego forlan and Veron for example.


And your point is? Sorry, don't see the relevance of this. We won the title with our "rubbish" players.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> I couldn't disagree with you more, the best team doesn't always win.


Pile of crap. If the league was decided over 1 match, yes I agree with you but the title is decided over 38 matches. To explain in simple term, the BEST TEAM is the one with the most amount of points.



> Alex ferguson is the biggest bully in the sport.
> 
> Remember Arsenal have only ever spent 11 million on a single player united have blows millions on rubbish players. Diego forlan and Veron for example.


"Bully" : pointless statement. Anyway, will the shareholders give a sh*t how he behaves if he's going to bring the Â£Â£Â£ in the champions league next season?

Oh yeah, Jeffers was good buy wasn't he? If he stopped practising those "penalty dives" during training, he might actually be fit one day......


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Just to add that I'm not an United fan.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Just to add that I'm not an United fan.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Just to add that I'm not an United fan.


Me too!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> And your point is? Â Sorry, don't see the relevance of this. Â We won the title with our "rubbish" players.


Both Veron and Forlan hardly featured at all in the recent run-in! probably because they are rubbish.
When you consider how much money ManU have spent on players and the fact that they have double the stadium capacity compared to Arsenal then I would suggest that Arsenal are the better team, relatively speaking.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes I know what the capacity of old Trafford is but what I meant about "how many Man U fans have actually been to old trafford" was what percentage of those that crawl out of the woodwork are actually true fans? You missed the point completely.

Describing somebody as a "cast iron kiddy fiddler" is libellous and based on what? Describing fergy as a bully is simple observation and one that has been made in print and TV many time. The point well can you respect and admire such a man just because he is also successful?

The point about money spent is that Arsenal have achieved what they have with a quarter of the resources of man u. No all your players are not rubbish but you can afford to waste Â£27 million on Veron and millions more on Veron, arsenal cannot. Thus spending less and achieving is harder than being the richest club in the world and spending much more.

I still dont think that Man U are the best team. Yes they got more points but the season turns on many things, skill, consistency, luck, referees decisions, suspensions etc.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> No all your players are not rubbish but you can afford to waste Â£27 million on Veron and millions more on Veron, arsenal cannot.


Christ! How much did they pay for him??? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Well Done to Man U. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] The league table doesn't lie.
> 
> Whatever people say about them, you've gotta admire their sheer determination.
> 
> Arsenal are still a class act, but with one or two major signings this summer United are going to be even stronger next year.


I am so absolutely thrilled for them. 

But not as pleased as i am about the end of the season.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

The end of the season Â 

Come on QPR - let's win the Div 2 play offs !

Re: Man U. Â Well I'm not a fan though I do admire their determination. Veron is also FAR from rubbish. It maybe that Man U have not got the best from him (perhaps he doesn't quite 'fit' the style / team) but he is a class act.

Van Nistelrooy is the best out and out striker in the premiership at the moment, IMO.

The thing with Man U is that despite their money, despite their 'status' and despite having player's that would probably be expected to be Prima Donna's (esp. Beckham) - they are the opposite. They always look hungry. They never give up. They battle to the end showing a complete lack of arrogance.

Arsenal have fantastically talented players - and I think Henry is tremendous. But he also seems to 'know it' and has that air or arrogance about him. Â If the French players at Arsenal had the grit and determination (save Viera, who does) of Parlour - for example, they may well have won it. Most, if not all, the Man U players have that grit and determination.

Damian

PS also Arensal's squad needs strengthening - esp. at the back. Â Cygan for example, is hopeless and it's not good to have to rely on him when Keown or Campbell (neither of which are that great either, at European level, IMO) are out.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Agree with much of what you say snaxo now that my gloom has lessened. So well done Man U (it hurt to say that). Arsenal could do with a bit more grit and defence needs strengthening. veron is not rubbish but neither is he a world class player IMHO.
Used to go to QPR quite a bit when I was in W London, shame what has happened to them. Problems stemmed from boardroom and poor management (financial not team) so come on you R's.


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

The best team wins the title each year...period.

I hate 'the filth' but Arsenal are up their own arses. Just look at the hassle over the London Boy's sending off. They are not in the same league as ManUre commercially. When you go to the far east you dont see many with Arsenal shirts on.

As for signings, what about these:

Jeffers
Van Bronchurst
Cygan
Dickie Wright
Luzhny
Steppenovs
Grimandi
Remi Garde
Egyptian Netter 'Shabban'

Roy Keane is a [email protected] but doesn't come close to Ashley Cole


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Yes I know what the capacity of old Trafford is but what I meant about "how many Man U fans have actually been to old trafford" was what percentage of those that crawl out of the woodwork are actually true fans? You missed the point completely.


I was being sarcastic. I guess that a small percentage of "fans" are what we would describe as true fans. However you're right, I have missed the point. What is the point of that remark when analysing the title race?



> Describing somebody as a "cast iron kiddy fiddler" is libellous and based on what? Describing fergy as a bully is simple observation and one that has been made in print and TV many time. The point well can you respect and admire such a man just because he is also successful?


Perhaps you might think about that? What is the difference between me making an insulting remark that I can't prove, and you doing it? Just because people like Alan Green routinely describe Fergie as a bully, does that make it gospel? You are probably right though, I think he is a bully too! 



> The point about money spent is that Arsenal have achieved what they have with a quarter of the resources of man u. No all your players are not rubbish but you can afford to waste Â£27 million on Veron and millions more on Veron, arsenal cannot. Thus spending less and achieving is harder than being the richest club in the world and spending much more.


Veron was not a waste of money. He has yet to find his best form, granted, but when fit he is generally in the team. Forlan is a young squad player who I think we paid too much for, agreed.

But how do you think we got the money in the first place? No point bleating because somebody else earns and has earned more money than you. Do something about it.



> I still dont think that Man U are the best team. Yes they got more points but the season turns on many things, skill, consistency, luck, referees decisions, suspensions etc.


On this we are in agreement. For instance, if Henry's offside goal against united had been chalked off the title race would've been over on saturday instead of sunday.

Apologies if it looks like I'm on the attack but it's typical of Arsenal fans and Arsenal FC to come up with any number of excuses to explain why they didn't win. I refer you back to last year when Arsenal deservedly clinched the title at Old Trafford...they were applauded all round the ground. Instead this year we get virtually no congratulations from Wenger, just a long list of excuses. This leaves a sour taste.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> The best team wins the title each year...period.
> 
> I hate 'the filth' but Arsenal are up their own arses. Â Just look at the hassle over the London Boy's sending off. They are not in the same league as ManUre commercially. Â When you go to the far east you dont see many with Arsenal shirts on.
> 
> ...


     

Drink copious amounts of water and seek immediate medical advice!!


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

> Drink copious amounts of water and seek immediate medical advice!!


I struggled typing it! I need a head doctor for sure


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

From an ardent Chelsea fan and Man U hater who thinks AF is a complete Ar$e.....

However.....

Congrats to Man U, to tun around 8 points behind to 8 points clear in 2 months is amazing. Clearly the best team won the title.

As for Wenger I am seriously disappointed with his comments, nobody likes to lose (esp when they think they have it in the bag) but his comments are those of a very sore loser.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Alex Ferguson - this time last year:
"We're still the best team in England"
God, how I wish he would just go!


----------

